
Elon to put car in spacebut why? - nikkinikki
https://www.universetoday.com/138143/musks-roadster-loaded-aboard-falcon-heavy-preparation-inaugural-launch-1/
======
nikkinikki
>> One can only imagine what they will conclude about humans. Perhaps that
they were are both environmentally friendly and pretty flashy!

wat. How is it environmentally friendly to needlessly launch junk into space?!
Humans are so not ready to be on other planets yet.

------
chillingeffect
It's been predicted leaders would destroy celestial objects to prove
dominance. Perhaps this advertising-pollution is another destructive form of
dominance display.

